# MESA sie wali na x86_64

## Yatmai

Problem jest wkurzający, co parę miechów znów próbuje postawić gentoo na amd64 i sypie się w tym samym miejscu.

```
mklib: Making Linux shared library:  libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libX11.so when searching for -lX11

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libX11.a when searching for -lX11

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

mklib: Installing libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1 libGL.so in ../../../lib64

mv: cannot stat `libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [../../../lib64/libGL.so] Error 1

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[1]: *** [default] Error 1

make: *** [linux-dri-x86] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3375:   Called src_compile

  mesa-6.5.2-r1.ebuild, line 231:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Próbuje instalować inne wersje mesy czy libx11, bez efektu, ostatnio nawet zrobiłem sobie tbz2 z mesy na standardowym gentoo (32 bit) ale 2-3 pakiety dalej znów się posypało.

Zastanawiam się nad wycięciem z ebuilda/źródeł fragmentu szukającego libX11, ale może najpierw znajdzie się bardziej pokojowe rozwiązanie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Pierwszy raz widze ten blad na oczy (ostatnio kompilowalem pare razy mese zeby sprobowac compiza). Pokazesz emerge info?

----------

## kicior

Ostatnio miałem podobny problem, ale z wersją 6.5.2, wszystko wróciło do normy jak zrobiłem sync i wersja 6.5.2-r1 zainstalowała sie bez problemu. Jak chcesz to binarka leży tutaj (u mnie jest CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer").

----------

## Yatmai

@kicior - dzięki dobry człowieku dzięki Tobie piszę teraz z X'ów 64bitowych  :Smile: 

revdep-rebuild wypisuje:

```
Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.0.9746 (requires  libX11.so.6 libXext.so.6)

 done.

```

chociaż X'y działają, choć nie mam pomysłu jak sprawdzić 3D bo UT nie chce mi się zainstalować na 64bit glibc a mesa-progs daje mi:

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/work/Mesa-6.5.2 ...

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libglut.so when searching for -lglut

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libglut.a when searching for -lglut

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libglut.so when searching for -lglut

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libglut.a when searching for -lglut

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lglut

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [glxinfo] Error 1
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.2-r10 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Feb 2007 03:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -Wno-deprecated "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/ http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/ http://src.gentoo.pl"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnowex X acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apm avi bash bzip2 cracklib cups dbus directfb dvd dvdr emboss encode fbcon flash foomaticdb ftp gif glut gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal hald iconv java javascript jpeg kde lame lm_sensors midi mp3 mpeg ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pascal png posix ppds qt quicktime readline samba sdl sensord session smb spell ssl tcltk tcpd threads truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vim-with-x vorbis x86 xine xinerama xorg xv" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard penmount ps2mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa fbdev nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Yatmai

poinstalowałem te wszystkie emul-linux-x86-* które znalazłem w portage i mesa przeszła dalej, tylko znalazła sobie kolejną bibliotekę:

```
glxext.c:712: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

glxext.c:714: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

glxext.c:719: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

glxext.c:722: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

mklib: Making Linux shared library:  libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in object.

mklib: Installing libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1 libGL.so in ../../../lib64

mklib: Making Linux static library:  libmesa.a

ar: creating libmesa.a

mklib: Making Linux shared library:  libGLU.so.1.3.060502

mklib: Installing libGLU.so.1.3.060502 libGLU.so.1 libGLU.so in ../../../lib64

mklib: Making Linux shared library:  libGLw.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libXm.so when searching for -lXm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libXm.a when searching for -lXm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libXm.so when searching for -lXm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libXm.a when searching for -lXm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXm

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

mklib: Installing libGLw.so.1.0.0 libGLw.so.1 libGLw.so in ../../lib64

mv: cannot stat `libGLw.so.1.0.0': No such file or directory

```

W sumie postawiłem:

```
     Sun Feb 25 13:54:57 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-10.1-r1

     Sun Feb 25 13:55:44 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0

     Sun Feb 25 13:55:56 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-1.0-r3

     Sun Feb 25 14:11:16 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-10.0

     Sun Feb 25 14:11:23 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-10.0

     Sun Feb 25 14:11:28 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-10.0

     Sun Feb 25 14:19:57 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-10.0-r1

     Sun Feb 25 14:20:32 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-1.2-r1

     Sun Feb 25 14:26:30 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0

```

Czegoś jeszcze mi brakuje ?  :Smile:  Na bezczela brakujące biblioteki do mesy mogę poprzenosić z gentoo 32bit, ale chyba robi się to jednak w bardziej "cywilizowany" sposób  :Smile: 

----------

## Drwisz

Też miałem ten problem. Rozwiązałem go przez usunięcie xorg i ponowną instalację   :Shocked: . ( Na 100% jest jakiś błąd w ebuildach dla tej architektury). Dodatkowo pomogło przeglądanie ebuildów i ręczne dociąganie zalezności (co częściowo już zrobiłeś. Zupełnie nie rozumiem czemu są ignorowane przez emerge niektóre biblioteki.). Ale w końcu udało mi się, czego i Tobie życzę.

----------

## Yatmai

Heh, tyle dobrze, że w dobrym kierunku poszedłem  :Smile:  Tyle że tracę już cierpliwość to tego syfu. Ostatnio Firefox przy kompilacji mi wywalił, że obsługuje jedynie 32bitowe ELF'y... To ja kuźma nie wiem co do cholery robi AMD64 w KEYWORDS    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

